# The Haughty Elephant In Gurbani



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 12, 2010)

ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚ ‘ਹਾਥੀ’ ਦੇ ਅਰਥਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੁੰਚਰ,  ਹਸਤੀ, ਗਜ, ਮੈਗਲ ਆਦਿ ਸ਼ਬਦ 50 ਤੋਂ ਵੱਧ ਵਾਰ ਵਰਤੇ ਗਏ ਹਨ ਪਰ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਹੈਰਾਨ ਹੋਵੋਗੇ  ਕਿ ਕੀੜੀ, ਕੁੱਤਾ, ਸੂਰ ਆਦਿਕ ਨਖਿੱਧ ਸਮਝੇ ਜਾ ਰਹੇ ਜਾਨਵਰਾਂ ਦਾ ਤਾਂ ਕੋਈ ਨਾ ਕੋਈ ਗੁਣ  ਦੱਸ ਕੇ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਪ੍ਰੇਰਣਾ ਲੈਣ ਦਾ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਿਵੇਂ-‘ਹਰਿ  ਹੈ ਖਾਂਡੁ ਰੇਤੁ ਮਹਿ ਬਿਖਰੀ, ਹਾਥੀ ਚੁਨੀ ਨ ਜਾਇ॥ ਕਹਿ ਕਬੀਰ ਗੁਰਿ ਭਲੀ ਬੁਝਾਈ ਕੀਟੀ  ਹੋਇ ਕੈ ਖਾਇ ॥238॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ 1377), The lowly ant can do what the mighty elephant cant.. ‘ਹਮ ਕੂਕਰ ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰਬਾਰਿ ॥ ਭਉਕਹਿ ਆਗੈ ਬਦਨੁ  ਪਸਾਰਿ ॥1॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ 969), I am YOUR DOG o Master..I bark and bow down in your Darbar ‘ਕਬੀਰ ਸਾਕਤ ਤੇ ਸੂਕਰ ਭਲਾ ਰਾਖੈ ਆਛਾ ਗਾਉ ॥ ਉਹੁ  ਸਾਕਤੁ ਬਪੁਰਾ ਮਰਿ ਗਇਆ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਲੈਹੈ ਨਾਉ ॥143॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ 1372)

	ਪਰ ਹਾਥੀ ਦਾ ਐਸਾ ਇੱਕ ਵੀ ਗੁਣ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਨਹੀਂ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਜਿਸ ਤੋਂ ਮਨੁਖ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰੇਰਣਾ ਲੈਣ  ਦਾ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੋਵੇ। ਹਾਥੀ ਦਾ ਜਿਥੇ ਵੀ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਕੀਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਉਹ  ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ  ਹੈ:-

ਧਨ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਤੀਕ-  Symbol of Worldly WEALTH..‘ਹਸਤੀ ਘੋੜੇ ਪਾਖਰੇ ਲਸਕਰ ਲਖ ਅਪਾਰ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ 63)’

	                         ‘ਹਸਤੀ ਘੋੜੇ ਦੇਖਿ ਵਿਗਾਸਾ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ 176)’

	                        ‘ਦਰ ਘਰ ਮਹਲਾ ਹਸਤੀ ਘੋੜੇ ਛੋਡਿ ਵਿਲਾਇਤਿ ਦੇਸ ਗਏ॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ 358)

ਕਾਮ ਵਾਸ਼ਨਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਗਰਕ ਹੋਇਆ- Mad in SEX... ‘ਕਾਮ ਹੇਤਿ ਕੁੰਚਰੁ ਲੈ ਫਾਂਕਿਓ, ਓਹੁ ਪਰ ਵਸਿ ਭਇਓ ਬਿਚਾਰਾ॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ 671)

	                                ‘ਕਾਮ ਮਾਇਆ, ਕੁੰਚਰ ਕਉ ਬਿਆਪੈ॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ 1160)

	                                ‘ਕਾਮ ਰੋਗਿ, ਮੈਗਲੁ ਬਸਿ ਲੀਨਾ॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ 1140)

	ਨਸ਼ੇ ਅਤੇ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਸਤ ਹੋਇਆ- Engrossed in nashas, vikaars, bad habits, masth in sex ‘ਮਨੁ ਕੁੰਚਰੁ, ਕਾਇਆ ਉਦਿਆਨੈ॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ 221)

	                            ‘ਕਬੀਰ, ਕਾਇਆ ਕਜਲੀ ਬਨੁ ਭਇਆ, ਮਨੁ ਕੁੰਚਰੁ ਮਯ ਮੰਤੁ॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ 1376)

	                            ‘ਮਨੁ ਮੈਗਲੁ, ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦਿ, ਵਸਿ ਆਇਆ ਰਾਮ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ 576)

	ਆਕਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੱਡਾ ਪਰ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਸਖਣਾ- HUGE in size BUT EMPTY of any Good GUNNS... ‘ਸਉ  ਮਣੁ ਹਸਤੀ ਘਿਉ ਗੁੜੁ ਖਾਵੈ, ਪੰਜਿ ਸੈ ਦਾਣਾ ਖਾਇ॥ ਡਕੈ ਫੂਕੈ ਖੇਹ ਉਡਾਵੈ, ਸਾਹਿ ਗਇਆ  ਪਛੁਤਾਏ॥ ਅੰਧੀ ਫੂਕਿ ਮੁਈ ਦਿਵਾਨੀ॥ ਖਸਮਿ ਮਿਟੀ ਫਿਰਿ ਭਾਨੀ॥ ਅਧੁ ਗੁਲ੍ਹਾ ਚਿੜੀ ਕਾ  ਚੁਗਣੁ, ਗੈਣਿ ਚੜੀ ਵਿਲਲਾਇ॥ ਖਸਮੇ ਭਾਵੈ ਓਹਾ ਚੰਗੀ, ਜੇ ਕਰੈ ਖੁਦਾਇ ਖੁਦਾਇ॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ  1286)

	ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀਆਂ ਨਜ਼ਰਾਂ ’ਚ ਵੱਡਾ ਛੋਟਾ ਇੱਕ ਸਮਾਨ- ‘ਊਚ ਨੀਚ ਸਭ ਇਕ ਸਮਾਨਿ, ਕੀਟ ਹਸਤੀ ਬਣਿਆ॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ 319) IN His eyes high and low..ant and elephant are One level...equal

ਚੰਗਾ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨ ਪਿੱਛੋਂ ਤੁਰੰਤ ਮਾੜਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਚੰਗੇ ਦਾ ਅਸਰ ਖਤਮ ਕਰ ਦੇਣਾ-
Do good and then immediately do BAD and cancel the good... ‘ਜਿਉ ਕੁੰਚਰੁ ਨਾਇ, ਖਾਕੁ ਸਿਰਿ ਛਾਣੈ॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ 367)

	                                              ‘ਜਲਿ ਹਸਤੀ ਮਲਿ ਨਾਵਾਲੀਐ, ਸਿਰਿ ਭੀ ਫਿਰਿ ਪਾਵੈ ਛਾਰੁ॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ 1314)

	                                              ‘ਸੁਧ ਕਵਨ ਪਰ ਹੋਇਬੋ, ਸੁਚ ਕੁੰਚਰ ਬਿਧਿ ਬਿਉਹਾਰ॥4॥’ (ਪੰਨਾ 346)

English Translation brief. All errors and exceptions MINE. apologies in advance.


----------



## kds1980 (Oct 12, 2010)

Well there are several factors behind it.

1)Only Rich people could afford to have elephant,that's why it is the sign of wealth

2)It is very difficult to tame an elephant and specialists are needed to tame them

3)Musth Elephant is one of the dangerous animal Whether in jungle or tamed.A musth elephant could destroy an entire village and just crave for sex

Similarly I don't see any good points in Gurbani mentioned about horse.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 12, 2010)

Horse is mentioned together with the elephant in each shabad as a sign of wealth. But really not even the "Rich" could easily keep an elephant....thats why when an Elephant is mentioned words LASHKAR..meaning ARMIES is always there....only the RULERS had elephants.

2. Guru gobind Singh ji was presented a trained beautiful white elephant by the Raja of Assam. This elephnat was one of the causes of the Battle of Bhanggannee because the Rajas of the Hill Tribes were JEALOUS of GGS having such an elephant when they were the "Rulers" and hence entitled to elephants...especilaly a handsome one like the Parsadee Elepphant !!

3. A horse is one of the most LOYAL animals..ask any horse owner. The GURUS commanded SIKHS to buy and keep the best horses....and their horses were the companions the  Sikhs had 24/7 when they were hunted from pillar to post for 150 years.

4. The English language phrase "White Elephant" is not too praiseworthy of an elephant either !!...he he he

5. The Mad elephant sent to attack Anandpur Sahib was KILLED by the tiny Bachittar Singh on his trusted HORSE. Bachittar Singh stood up straight on his horses back and plunged the naagnnee spear into the elephant's head !!

6. The Barbarian HANNIBAL took his army of elephants over the ALPS to attack ROME !!

7 The Guptas and the Mauryas had armies of elephants..and when a Gupta or Maurya King wanted to attack a state, the 500 or so elephnats were sent ahead at least two years in advance becasue they ate so much...an elephant requires minimum 50 KILOS of food DAILY !!


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 12, 2010)

But the elephant  offers his head to the reins, once he has found the Perfect master. So the manmukh can become Gurmukh if he serves God and receives nadar karaee.   Should we hold out hope for the elephant? (also a symbol of mun out of control  ਮਨ ਕੀ ਮਤਿ ਮਤਾਗਲੁ ਮਤਾ ॥ The intellect of the mind is like a drunken elephant.)


Guru Amardas ji says

ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬੁਝੀਐ ਜਾ ਆਪੇ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇਇ ॥੧॥
naanak guramukh bujheeai jaa aapae nadhar karaee ||1||
O Nanak, the Gurmukh understands, when the Lord casts His Glance of Grace. ||1||.

ਹਸਤੀ ਸਿਰਿ ਜਿਉ ਅੰਕਸੁ ਹੈ ਅਹਰਣਿ ਜਿਉ ਸਿਰੁ ਦੇਇ ॥
hasathee sir jio ankas hai aharan jio sir dhaee ||
The elephant offers its head to the reins, and the anvil offers itself to the hammer;


ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਆਗੈ ਰਾਖਿ ਕੈ ਊਭੀ ਸੇਵ ਕਰੇਇ ॥
man than aagai raakh kai oobhee saev karaee ||
just so, we offer our minds and bodies to our Guru; we stand before Him, and serve Him.

ਇਉ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਆਪੁ ਨਿਵਾਰੀਐ ਸਭੁ ਰਾਜੁ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਕਾ ਲੇਇ ॥
eio guramukh aap nivaareeai sabh raaj srisatt kaa laee ||
This is how the Gurmukhs eliminate their self-conceit, and come to rule the whole world.

ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬੁਝੀਐ ਜਾ ਆਪੇ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇਇ ॥੧॥
naanak guramukh bujheeai jaa aapae nadhar karaee ||1||
O Nanak, the Gurmukh understands, when the Lord casts His Glance of Grace. ||1||

Ang 647/8


----------



## kds1980 (Oct 13, 2010)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Horse is mentioned together with the elephant in each shabad as a sign of wealth. But really not even the "Rich" could easily keep an elephant....thats why when an Elephant is mentioned words LASHKAR..meaning ARMIES is always there....only the RULERS had elephants.
> 
> 2. Guru gobind Singh ji was presented a trained beautiful white elephant by the Raja of Assam. This elephnat was one of the causes of the Battle of Bhanggannee because the Rajas of the Hill Tribes were JEALOUS of GGS having such an elephant when they were the "Rulers" and hence entitled to elephants...especilaly a handsome one like the Parsadee Elepphant !!
> 
> ...



Elephants were used as tanks in Earlier times.But Use of elephants was advantage but also several times it prooves to be disastrous for armies.

1st incidence)Dahir the hindu king was winning his battle until he was shot by arrow and fell down from his elephant and he lost battle

2)Rana sangha Who had 1 lakh plus strong army attacked babur ,Babur's army was so small that even Babur himself knew that it could be impossible to defeat army of Rana .But his artillery did the trick as elephant started running
wild crushing their own army.

3)Hemraj in second battle of Panipat was famous for his army with large number of elephants was defeated  by akbar's General Bairam Khan.Again 
The battle was much in favour of Hemraj until an arrow struck him in his eye 
when he was sitting on his elephant and that caused Great confusion in his army

So elephants were responsible for many loses of great Indian battles and turning the table in favour of muslims.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 14, 2010)

In a modern context..i find that we SIKHS are .."riding the Sikh Elephant of our Glorious Past History".....and our enemies are riding fast fighter jets...and we may fall like the elephants in your mail. We are so engrossed in our "elephant" that our Dhadees and song writers, kirtaniyahs and kathawachaks are telling us all about the shaheeds of Sirhind and Chamkaur..while keeping totally SILENT about 1947...1975...and even MORE SILENT about... 1984...like the person who has a head injury..and can vividly remember LONG AGO... PAST EVENTS..BUT easily FORGETS the PRESENT/IMMEDIATE PAST events !!
We need to get down from our elephant..and touch the ground reality and make corrections..... amendments... Gurbani says..Hastee sir jaion ankas hai...SIKHS have THROWN AWAY the GURBANI ANKASS !!! and we are on a musth elephnat liable to go out of control anytime...


----------

